# snow hauling



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Not new to plowing but going to start hauling next winter with some of our dump trucks. Wondering what guys are charging for which size trucks?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Green Grass;1275566 said:


> Not new to plowing but going to start hauling next winter with some of our dump trucks. Wondering what guys are charging for which size trucks?


Tri/axle dump truck. 105/hr


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Subs charge me 75-90 an hour I then charge the customer 125 either way 
Tri Axle only


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

I had a guy charging me 70 per hour for a tri-axle. However I know guys get up to 100 per hour for there tri-axles. Not much of a market for smaller trucks when it comes to hauling snow so I am not to familiar with prices on smaller trucks .


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

anywhere from 55-100 hr. Depends on work load. Trucks didn't work very cheap this year due to lots of work out there but in slow years its easy to find trucks for 60hr. We use 40yard roll offs for 85 hr. Its hard for any triaxle to compete with that.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

$175 hr triaxle and loader


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FWIW, when I ran my Dump, I would base my prices off the State pay schedule and adjust from there. Good place to start.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

justme-;1276146 said:


> FWIW, when I ran my Dump, I would base my prices off the State pay schedule and adjust from there. Good place to start.


I agree.

But the problem is where i live there are so many dump trucks. There are always one guy that can work alittle cheaper then you. For snow work i get 105/hr and normal work i get 80/hr.

There are still guys working for 70-75/hr with the price of fuel. Crazy.


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow you guys get paid good coin to haul snow in the states. We get 65hr if your lucky for a triaxle (min 19ft box length) anything under that size is 50-55hr. your talkin around $5.00 a gallon and up right now for fuel too! Not really worth runnin a truck, money is in the loader and the plowin. You do okay too if you own the property where the snow is being dumped.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Quads go for $70-85 per hour. 
Are you trying to truck snow? Or, hire out for trucking? 
There is no money in trucking, hire it out and forget about it!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

blowerman;1276235 said:
 

> There is no money in trucking, hire it out and forget about it!


There is some money in trucking if you know how to play your cards right.

But to go out and buy one just for hauling snow. That would be dumb it would never pay for its self.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

The guys in my area take snow as an extra, most haul asphalt, rock and dirt in the spring summer and fall and there trucks are sitting in the winter. So if they make a little something here and there hauling snow, it is just a little cash bonus


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Mackman;1276181 said:


> I agree.
> 
> But the problem is where i live there are so many dump trucks. There are always one guy that can work alittle cheaper then you. For snow work i get 105/hr and normal work i get 80/hr.
> 
> There are still guys working for 70-75/hr with the price of fuel. Crazy.


So what you're saying is there are lowballers in the hauling side too... no surprise especially in this economy. I'd sure as heck run my truck for cost (possibly at a small loss) if I were out of work and in strong need of cash flow.


----------

